# First embossed brick pretty cool



## Dewfus (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

Neat brick or is it a paver? What do you think dewy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## sandchip (Feb 14, 2021)

Should be a paver.  I've got one similar from Canton.  I'll see about getting a picture for comparison.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 14, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Should be a paver.  I've got one similar from Canton.  I'll see about getting a picture for comparison.


It looked on the thin side. The word block threw me off. Embossed and Debossed, nice .
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 16, 2021)

Here's mine.  All the lettering is debossed on this one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Here's mine.  All the lettering is debossed on this one.
> 
> View attachment 219218


Very cool one. Odd color.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Very cool one. Odd color.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Don't know why it came out like that, but it's a darker, more "normal" color.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 17, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Don't know why it came out like that, but it's a darker, more "normal" color.


Thats okay. Bricks can be so camera shy.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 17, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Don't know why it came out like that, but it's a darker, more "normal" color.


Cameras also add about 20 pounds... it's an enigma.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 18, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Cameras also add about 20 pounds... it's an enigma.



They don't add weight for me, they add ugliness which I've already got plenty!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Cameras also add about 20 pounds... it's an enigma.


Heavy camera. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 18, 2021)

I have to admit Dewfus, I love embossed bricks and always keep any I find. I seem to find them alot in the smokey mountains near Gatlinburg.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I have to admit Dewfus, I love embossed bricks and always keep any I find. I seem to find them alot in the smokey mountains near Gatlinburg.


Now there is a historical area.
Love them smokey mountains. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Now there is a historical area.
> Love them smokey mountains.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Im going to Gatlinburg in April to a cabin resort I believe it's called black bear lodge any good bottles from around that area or near there I can look for


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Im going to Gatlinburg in April to a cabin resort I believe it's called black bear lodge any good bottles from around that area or near there I can look for


Vacation means to relax, unless it is a work vacation. I have done weekend jobs that basically are all nighters.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## greendirt330 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Im going to Gatlinburg in April to a cabin resort I believe it's called black bear lodge any good bottles from around that area or near there I can look for


Sevierville Tn hutch and a Pigeon Forge Bottling crowntop


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Vacation means to relax, unless it is a work vacation. I have done weekend jobs that basically are all nighters.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That's how I relax moving dirt and finding treasures lol I cant wait to find me some Tennessee treasures


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 20, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> Sevierville Tn hutch and a Pigeon Forge Bottling crowntop Consider them found lol


----------



## Wilbanksmw (Feb 20, 2021)

I got a brick in Lenoir City, TN a while back just because I liked the look of it. It is white with Stevens Volcano stamped in it. I found that it was an antique brick made from white Georgia clay. I have thought about starting a collection of antique bricks.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> That's how I relax moving dirt and finding treasures lol I cant wait to find me some Tennessee treasures


It will be different if you find anything. Not that you don't find anything, I mean you find plenty! What I mean is it will be Tennessee bottles. Sound cool to me!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It will be different if you find anything. Not that you don't find anything, I mean you find plenty! What I mean is it will be Tennessee bottles. Sound cool to me!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Im hoping to f


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It will be different if you find anything. Not that you don't find anything, I mean you find plenty! What I mean is it will be Tennessee bottles. Sound cool to me!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lol I'm hoping to find something I dont care if it's a slick med lol but I found where the sevierville bottling works was located and its 20 mins away from where I'm gonna be so I'm going to investigate the area. I was told theres a very rare bottle from there so fingers crossed!! Also I'm going to a couple possible spots in pigeon forge I'm gonna explore to look for another rare bottle  is it sad that the first thing I thought of was finding bottles on my vacation lmao


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 20, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> Sevierville Tn hutch and a Pigeon Forge Bottling crowntop


You happen to know where the sevierville bottling works was located


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Don't even know where Sevierville is. Sorry.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wilbanksmw said:


> I got a brick in Lenoir City, TN a while back just because I liked the look of it. It is white with Stevens Volcano stamped in it. I found that it was an antique brick made from white Georgia clay. I have thought about starting a collection of antique bricks.


Fire brick ?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Don't even know where Sevierville is. Sorry.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


In Tennessee it had a rare hutch bottle I'm trying to find where the bottling works where it was made in the message I just sent you I said I found it. well apparently I didnt lol after looking where I thought I found its location it was actually the location of a new distillery lol so I'm on the hunt lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> In Tennessee it had a rare hutch bottle I'm trying to find where the bottling works where it was made in the message I just sent you I said I found it. well apparently I didnt lol after looking where I thought I found its location it was actually the location of a new distillery lol so I'm on the hunt lol


I saw that too! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I saw that too! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I need to find this location but apparently I'm a horrible researcher lol


----------

